# how about a sidecar motocycle slotcar?



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Thoughts or [email protected] Anyone?


----------



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

I've seen them race on MAVTV its pretty cool.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

that would be cool


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm thinking Scalextric made one for 1:32 track.

- D


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Instant Gratification*

Here you are:

Sidecar footage starts about 0:50

*Old Scalextric Toys*

-- D


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

mrtjet said:


> Thoughts or [email protected] Anyone?


It sounds like an excellent idea ! Motorcycles, Dune Buggies, Desert Racers for Baja, Dakar, etc. Racing Trucks of every size. It would all be most welcome variety to the ordinary releases we get now !  Tetsuo.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Ice Sickers did a few custom ones awhile ago. (ice sickers is what we called him, some guy on ebay that could not spell to save his life) But he did some hella wacky motorcycles. I think his ebay handle is mattzmeanmaverick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Icesickers!

My spell check groans in pain everytime I time it ... LOL!

His stuff was all trike based wasnt it?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Icesickers!
> 
> My spell check groans in pain everytime I time it ... LOL!
> 
> His stuff was all trike based wasnt it?


i thought he did a batman and robin ride along once? I could be wrong...once


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Leave one wheel off and weight the back as needed to balance it. NO magnets please. Would be a cool challenge on a road course.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mrtjet said:


> Leave one wheel off and weight the back as needed to balance it. NO magnets please. Would be a cool challenge on a road course.


my guess, w/ be, that a "Trike" (front wheel is centered w/rear wheels)
would be the only way..
UNLESS u make the body in a different scale w/ a T-Jet or AFX or... Chassis...
it's that "Size-Thingy" again.. larger wheels 4 sure :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

how about military vehicles, like tanks?


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I would love to see military vehicles. Tanks, halftracks, troop carriers, missle launchers, etc...I would be in for these!


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

TUFFONE said:


> I would love to see military vehicles. Tanks, halftracks, troop carriers, missle launchers, etc...I would be in for these!


Just saw a magna traction tank on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-AFX-Magn...778?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2f3f2752

Charlie


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

lenny said:


> how about military vehicles, like tanks?


will try & get some Pics of my "Track-Veh." real-tracks-conversions up soon....

working slowly on an airfix (sp??) MkIV Panzer (1/72) a gift from PP....
Hittman's done a couple military's 2...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TUFFONE said:


> I would love to see military vehicles. Tanks, halftracks, troop carriers, missle launchers, etc...I would be in for these!


they can be done....
I've done; Lost In Space Chariot ...
& J-2 with lighted insides (lighted T-jet Chassis & recessed inside)

Matchbox; Snow Trax (Shinning)

matchbox; "UFO" Control Unit I (TV show)

as well as several others that escape my senile brain gears @ this time... :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

MSwaterlogged said:


> Just saw a magna traction tank on ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-AFX-Magn...778?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2f3f2752
> 
> Charlie


that doesnt count. I'm talking real military vehicles, tanks and half tracks with real tracks...


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

mrtjet said:


> Thoughts or [email protected] Anyone?



maybe a Snowmobile as a sidecar?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

lenny said:


> that doesnt count. I'm talking real military vehicles, tanks and half tracks with real tracks...


the hard part, is finding rubber bands (wide) that aren't 2-tight, or 2-loose..
been using Tyco Fast-Traxx chassis 4 mine..
but they are getting harder & costlier 2 find in MIP condition.....

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

